

Why Scheme Rocks - fogus
http://xivilization.net/flyserver/tex/schemerocks/schemerocks.pdf

======
silentbicycle
Scheme rocks because then you can read SICP.

Everything else is just a bonus. :)

~~~
yangyang
You certainly don't need to know scheme to read SICP. You learn it along the
way.

------
maxharris
What did you use to make the pdf? It's not a good tool because the resulting
text is a bunch of bitmaps.

------
cema
I have a strong feeling that clojure is today's scheme. But I should probably
just run away.

~~~
pavelludiq
Clojure is not as simple and as elegant as scheme, but it's still cool. I
don't think it would have been this easy to learn clojure if i didn't learn
scheme first. All my knowledge about recursion, FP and data structures i
learned while playing with scheme. I've never written anything other than toys
with it, but it was a very good introduction to lisp, and now im learning
clojure and its fun as hell!

